# brittanys



## jkellahan (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been been debating on whether to get a Brittany Spaniel or a Boykin Spaniel. Can I getsome opinions?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Boykins are great retrievers. Short legs do not help them with pheasants... They cannot take bitter cold water as well as the bigger duck dogs can.

Brittneys are fantastic quail dogs.

Just depends on what you want to do with the dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

one is a flushing dog and the other one points, both will retrieve in water or land

What do you want to hunt? where do you live?

You need to give more info about what? and why? you want a dog to get a better answer.


----------



## jkellahan (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in South Carolina and I do a lot of duck hunting but im trying to get more into Quail.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Well, you are pretty much SOL here. I also live here and the quail should be on the Endangered Species List, and the duck hunting is pretty bad unless you are shooting a release pond or a 4 minute summerduck hunt. There is really not a single breed that will do all you want.


----------



## jkellahan (Jan 17, 2013)

But as far as Brittany Spaniels go are they over all good dogs?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

jkellahan said:


> But as far as Brittany Spaniels go are they over all good dogs?


Yes they are excelllent dogs


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Brittany Spaniels are no longer considered a spaniel they are a pointing breed not a flushing breed. The do all of doall dogs are the German wirehaired pointer. Hunt upland waterfowl and fur.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> The do all of doall dogs are the German wirehaired pointer. Hunt upland waterfowl and fur.


I'd like mine better if it was just upland and waterfowl. :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

jkellahan said:


> I've been been debating on whether to get a Brittany Spaniel or a Boykin Spaniel. Can I getsome opinions?


I lost my 7 year old brittany last summer to freak accident (best pheasant hunting dog I will ever own)and am now in the process of training my first Boykin. Send me a PM with any questions you have about either dog! The stereo types being thrown around here are not necessarily true about Boykins. They are one of the most diverse dogs I have trained!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here is Rygg's! He absolutley loves the snow as well!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they are cool little guys and take a different touch to train mine "puts up" with me and adores my wife


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Bobm said:


> they are cool little guys and take a different touch to train mine "puts up" with me and adores my wife


Sounds very familiar!! I do have to say that he has been one of my easiest dogs to train, although I have been putting some quality time with him. Let's just say, its been night and day, training my Boykin over my Brittany..... !!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

these last three







are some photos of Crackerds dog not mine hes a real spaniel trainer


----------

